# gm insel



## Soulcewer (21. April 2007)

hi

ich hab ne frage ob irgendwer schon mal auf da gm insel war. Ich hab ein mal ticket geöffnet wo ich gefragt hab ob es die gm insel wircklich gibt und wenn  ja ob es dortz einen t5 händler gibt (das hab ich in nem video gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nach na zeit hat er mich dann angeschrieben und hat ma gesagt das es die gm insel zwar gibt und das da auch spieler hin kommen können nur sie sind darüber ned erfreut und wenn man sie dort sieht wird das auswirkungen auf den jenigen seinen account geben und die gm insel soll ein land des friedens sein und dort soll man angeblich keine rüssi kaufen können
würd mich gern mal interessiern wo die ich hab so gerüchte gehört das die auf den kordinaten 0/0 liegen soll
mich würds sehr interessiern was ihr davon haltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soulcrewer


----------



## Chrisie (21. April 2007)

Also die GM Insel gibt es,dass Blizz sich nicht freut wenn dort Spieler auftauchen,ist wirklich wirklich schön ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es gibt ganz sicher keinen T5 Händler dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (21. April 2007)

die kannst du auf privaten (die sind doch auch verboten oda?) servern besuchen. hab mal was von nem trick gehört das man vom boot zwischen auberdine und dss hüpfen soll und dann zu koorinaten x/y schwimmen soll dann dann auf die insel fällt. auf nem video hab ich mal gesehen wie jmd da war...
aber is so oder so verboten und die konsequenz wird 100%tig ban sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minerva (22. April 2007)

http://www.gm-insel.de.vu/

Wie die auf den Zeppelin gekommen sind ist mir aber ein Rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (22. April 2007)

Minerva schrieb:


> http://www.gm-insel.de.vu/
> 
> Wie die auf den Zeppelin gekommen sind ist mir aber ein Rätsel
> 
> ...



da muss man irgendwelche lokalen daten manipulieren. das wohin der zeppelin fliegt is irgendwie lokal gespeichert. hat mich auch überrascht aba is so^^


----------



## Zorkal (22. April 2007)

Minerva schrieb:


> http://www.gm-insel.de.vu/
> 
> Wie die auf den Zeppelin gekommen sind ist mir aber ein Rätsel
> 
> ...



Die haben die Zeppelineroute geändert(ILLEGAL) vermute ich.
Oder es gibt tatsächlich irgendwo einen Zeppelin der aber extrem gut versteckt ist.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (22. April 2007)

natürlich illegal ^^ dateimanipulation......

versteckte zeppes gibts net, zumindest net in irgendwie erreichbaren gebieten sonst wüsste schon die halbe welt davon^^


----------



## Rôthen (22. April 2007)

mann is das geil oO da will ich auch hin.. 3 stunden sperre sind ja NIX dafür.. also wenn du bei ebay nen char versteigerst der dort mal war kannsu gut 200 euro mehr verlangen ^-^ 
is das geeeeiiil.. okay.. mein ziel isses ab jz nich 70 zu werden sondern dort hin zu kommen xDDD

wieso wird man da eig gesperrt? x)

 wow...das is WoW


----------



## Chrisie (22. April 2007)

Also ich weiss ja nicht wie du auf eine 3 Stunden Sperre kommst..wenn du auf der Gm Insel auftauchst,wirst du und deine Enkelkinder noch aus wow gebannt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rôthen (22. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> <GM>[Ryugalon] flüstert: Deswegen werden wir deinen Account nun 3 Stunden vom Spiel ausschließen


----------



## cM2003 (22. April 2007)

Hammer was ein Kindergartenscheiss... Also wer wirklich dahin will und sich über so einen Dreck freut sollte mal das Rollo hoch lassen... Ohh mein Gott...


----------



## Chrisie (22. April 2007)

Ok der screen sagt etwas anderes,aber das kannst knicken 3 Stunden gesperrt,auf die Gm Insel kommst du nur mit einem massiven Eingriff in das wow Programm,also machts ruhig,aber mit 3 Stunden kommt ihr nicht davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (22. April 2007)

was kann man dort überhaupt machen ? 
naja und das sofortiges bannen find ich zu übertrieben, zumal man dort nie einen Gm sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulcewer (22. April 2007)

@chrisie oder auch an die anderen die das ned glauben das es keinen t5 händler gibt schaut euch das video an da kommt auch ein phönixmount vor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWHI4VcBP4E...ted&search=

Soulcrewer


----------



## Soulcewer (22. April 2007)

ja eins hab ich vergessen ich hab gehört das man acuh hin schwimmen kann mit nem priester da kann man den schaden der erschopfung stopen also mit immer wieder heilen^^

Soulcrewer


----------



## Xineop (22. April 2007)

Gm-Insel gibts Offi wie auch auf Private, aber die Npcs gibts nur auf Private.
Und das Movie hier oben is auch von nem Private Server. Npcs und Portale -> Private.
Das Item "Peep the Phoenix" ist übrigens auch made by private.
(http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?witem=33338&locale=enUS;source=live)


----------



## LordThunderbolt (22. April 2007)

aso das erklärt die 3h bann^^ wenn du das aufm offiziellen server machst biste aber wech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das garantier ich dir


----------



## Xineop (22. April 2007)

Hm, ich glaub schon, dass das auf den Screens Offi war.....aber kann ja sein, dass man "zufällig" hinkommt, daher kein Perm-Ban.


----------



## Stoffl (22. April 2007)

Minerva schrieb:


> http://www.gm-insel.de.vu/



Unglaublich behindert! Wie die halt damit rumposen auf dieser Insel zu sein...

Was bringt das denn, ausser das für ca 10 min die penislänge um 5 cm steigt??

solche idioten... und dann der 3stunden bann...lächerlich...


----------



## Xineop (22. April 2007)

Naja...DU warst noch nicht dort und ein großer Haufen anderen Spieler auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (22. April 2007)

Klasse...



naja wenns euch Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (22. April 2007)

Was soll man denn da auch?^^


----------



## Skorpi (22. April 2007)

Xineop schrieb:


> Das Item "Peep the Phoenix" ist übrigens auch made by private.
> (http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?witem=33338&locale=enUS;source=live)



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4384




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn phonix wird es höstwarscheinlich geben weil er in der expantions.mpq von jedem steckt.


----------



## Rambox (22. April 2007)

jder der sich schonmal mit nem privat server beschäftigt hat war auch schonmal auf "Gm Isle"
bzw "Programmer Isle" oder "Designers Isle" da gibts auch noch "Emerald forest"

/edit mir ist grade noch "The Verdant Fields" eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guckt euch einfach die Fanatik videos an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (22. April 2007)

Ein Kumpel von mir war mal dort.... wie weiß ich jetzt nichtmehr genau und er hat glaubich auch nicht so viel ahnung^^ Er hat es nicht daruf angelegt es ist ihm passiert
Angeblich steht dort auch ein Fernseher und ein Sofa herum^^


----------



## Floyder (22. April 2007)

Wär auch gern ma dort ^^

Kann mir wer sagen, mit welchem Programm man sich die MPQ dateien ansehen kann?

mfg.
Floyder


----------



## ManuRoxx (22. April 2007)

Die Insel ist doch total langweilig

auf nem Offiziellen Server lohnt es sich nicht dahin zu gehen wenn man keinen ban haben will.
da sind einfach nur T0,1,2,3,4,5 und so ein "Ultra-Imba-Epic-Waffen-Händler" Sofa und Fernseher??? net gesehen

langweilige kleine Insel

aber wems Spaß macht..^^


----------



## Xentos (22. April 2007)

Ey risskiert einen permanent Bann für so eine schwule Insel?  Lächerlich...


Geht lieber mal ein bischen an die frische Luft ...


----------



## Xineop (22. April 2007)

@ Skorpi: Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es den Phönix nicht gibt, ich sagte nur, dieses Item ist made by private.
Klar gibts den Phönix, weiß ich selber, außerdem kann man nicht mal so eben schnell ein neues Model erstellen.
Das Item basiert auch auf dem Eintrag der Datenbanken, sicher. Aber der Phönix auf den Offis wird als Item anders heißen. Guck mal meinen Link zu Allakhazam und dort die Item-History an, das Teil hatte mal als gelben Untersatz "Property of Fanatik", jetzt steht dort "Property of Project Silvermoon". Dieses PS ist ein Projekt, was sich mit privaten Servern beschäftigt. Mehr sag ich dazu hier nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (22. April 2007)

Wenn juckts ob da so ne Gminsel is ?

Wenn man da die übelsten Waffen etc. kaufen kann.....wäre das doch behindert! 
Ist das der Sinn von WoW der Sinn von WoW ist es einen Char "alleine" hochzuspielen, Abenteuer zu erleben und einfach den Weg seines Chars mit zuverfolgen und ihn nach eigenen Wünschen zu formen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUOnxb9fthI


----------



## Karziel (22. April 2007)

Naja... ich hab auf den Bildern die ich bisher gesehen hab nichts besonderes gesehen... toll kommt halt keiner ohne Bann hin aber mir isses wurscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke das man gesperrt werden kann is noch das aufregendste...


----------



## MrFlix (22. April 2007)

.tele gmisland xD

aufm p server sind in dem haus ne menge Tier-Rüstungshändler

Naja egal wenn sie dich erwischen haste im normalfall nen perm ban


----------



## Anokhi (22. April 2007)

Soulcewer schrieb:


> @chrisie oder auch an die anderen die das ned glauben das es keinen t5 händler gibt schaut euch das video an da kommt auch ein phönixmount vor
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWHI4VcBP4E...ted&search=
> 
> Soulcrewer



Du glaubst auch sicherlich noch dass das Videos sind die auf den offiziellen Servern gedreht wurden, ne?

Alles Privserveremulationscrap wo nix so ist wie's sein sollte. Warum sollten GMs eigentlich 'n T5-Händler brauchen? o_0


----------



## Xentos (22. April 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Wenn juckts ob da so ne Gminsel is ?
> 
> Wenn man da die übelsten Waffen etc. kaufen kann.....wäre das doch behindert!
> Ist das der Sinn von WoW der Sinn von WoW ist es einen Char "alleine" hochzuspielen, Abenteuer zu erleben und einfach den Weg seines Chars mit zuverfolgen und ihn nach eigenen Wünschen zu formen
> ...




Das finde ich ne Korekte meinung...

Respect  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skorpi (22. April 2007)

Xineop schrieb:


> @ Skorpi: Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es den Phönix nicht gibt, ich sagte nur, dieses Item ist made by private.
> Klar gibts den Phönix, weiß ich selber, außerdem kann man nicht mal so eben schnell ein neues Model erstellen.
> Das Item basiert auch auf dem Eintrag der Datenbanken, sicher. Aber der Phönix auf den Offis wird als Item anders heißen. Guck mal meinen Link zu Allakhazam und dort die Item-History an, das Teil hatte mal als gelben Untersatz "Property of Fanatik", jetzt steht dort "Property of Project Silvermoon". Dieses PS ist ein Projekt, was sich mit privaten Servern beschäftigt. Mehr sag ich dazu hier nicht
> 
> ...



vergis W33DCore nicht*g*


----------



## Thandris (22. April 2007)

hier das ist von meinm freund gemacht worden ich war auch schon dort mit ihm!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2nnRULQq0V8

und auf keinem privat server.


----------



## Alcasim (22. April 2007)

Jajaja man wird banned und so... Waren schon oft Freunde von mir dort und keiner hat nen Bann kassiert.. Würd auch selbst riskieren darauf zu gehen nur interessiert es mich nicht wirklich und ich bin zu faul dafür^^

Ich weiss, es ist zwar was anderes aber ich war auch schon X-Mal unter Stormwind oder in Old Ironforge und hab noch nie nen Bann kassiert...


----------



## Soulcewer (22. April 2007)

hi leute 

ich hab ein bisschen googel durch geschaut und da ist mir ein addon auf gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also wer wir cklich mal auf die gm insel will muss in hoogel wow cheats eingeben dann kommt ne seite die so ähnlich heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will euch ned verraten wie die seite heißt sonst machts ja keinen spaß das addon zu suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn ihr die seite dann habt sind da tricks und so sachen wenn ihr dann auf das addon gegangen seit steht genau dort was ihr machen müsst und das ist genau die gleiche methode wies die beiden auf den screens gemacht haben

Soulcrewer


----------



## Soulcewer (22. April 2007)

eine frage @ Alcasim wie bist du bitte nach old ironforge gekommen das wär mal echt was neues unter stormwind war ich schon aber dort noch ned

Soulcrewer


----------



## LordThunderbolt (22. April 2007)

das is was anderes. old ironforge kann man ohne cheats, etc besuchen. die gm insel das ist Dateimanipulation. da wird man gebannt.

wenn du allerdings n gm mit sau schlechter laune erwischt wird er dich vllt auch wegen old if etwas sperren.

nach old if kommt man entweder als jäger mit dem pet und augen des wildtiers, oder man startet hinter den säulen der bank n duell gegen n priest, warri, mage, warlock oder hunter und lässt direkt vor der tür sheep, streuschuss, fear etc anwenden dann kann man auch durchschlüpfen.

weiß jmd wie man in den glockenturm von bb kommt?


----------



## Bashery (22. April 2007)

Xentos schrieb:


> Ey risskiert einen permanent Bann für so eine schwule Insel?  Lächerlich...
> Geht lieber mal ein bischen an die frische Luft ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulcewer (25. April 2007)

danke für das mit of werd ich dann mal aus probiern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (25. April 2007)

Gibt es auch ein old orgrimmar oder ein old thunderbluff oder sonst irgendwas kuuheelees dort^^? 
grz trii


----------



## Gelena (25. April 2007)

Mmmmh, es soll Leute geben die eine WoW-Emu aufm Rechner haben, sodass sie selbst alle möglichen GM-Fähigkeiten haben wie Tele, +Speed, Alle Attacken von allen Klassen incl. Sonderattacken GM etc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (25. April 2007)

Soll Leute geben? Junge jeder der das will kriegt das hin... 

Google ist eine mächtige Waffe


----------



## Gelena (25. April 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Soll Leute geben? Junge jeder der das will kriegt das hin...
> 
> Google ist eine mächtige Waffe



So ist es, eine Arbeit von maximal 30min. Vor nem Jahr war das noch Stundelange Plackerei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skorpi (26. April 2007)

sucht euch doch mit google nen eigene server teleportiert euch dahin und so umgeht ihr ne sperre is zwar verboten (das weis ich) aber dauert eigentlich auch nicht länger als 30min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XaRoX (26. April 2007)

ich hab mal den thread nicht durchgelesen.. war mir zu öde, diese streterei etc.

zur GM insel..

NUR GMs können diese NPCs sehen... 
Erklärung (is wohl auf den offiziellen servern auch so):
als ich auf ner LAN, bei nem privaten server gespielt habe, war ich anfangs kein GM, da hat mich der, der den server erstellt hat zur GM insel geportet, und dort hab ich keine NPCs gesehen... er hat mir GM gegeben und schon sah ich die...


----------



## Bellringer (27. April 2007)

XaRoX schrieb:


> ich hab mal den thread nicht durchgelesen.. war mir zu öde, diese streterei etc.
> 
> zur GM insel..
> 
> ...



morgen kommt der Weihnachtsmann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. April 2007)

Bellringer schrieb:


> morgen kommt der Weihnachtsmann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kinners, wie die Zeit vergeht... grad war doch erst Ostern. :schock:
Nee, im ernst: War das der Versuch einer Gegenthese?
Ich hab wenig Lust mir nen eigenen Server aufzusetzen nur um das auszuprobieren, aber warum sollte das nicht so sein wie er schreibt? Hast Du andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Molk (27. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Kinners, wie die Zeit vergeht... grad war doch erst Ostern. :schock:
> Nee, im ernst: War das der Versuch einer Gegenthese?



Er hat Recht, da sind keine NPCs. Auch nicht wenn man GM ist.


----------



## Dalmus (27. April 2007)

Molk schrieb:


> Er hat Recht, da sind keine NPCs. Auch nicht wenn man GM ist.


Yihaaa, dolles Spiel. Dann mach ich mal weiter mit der Behauptung:
Er (in diesem Fall ein anderer "er") hat Recht, da sind NPCs wenn man GM ist.

Mal ernsthaft: Ein Antwort nach dem Motto "Ich bin GM und kann deswegen sagen, daß es dort keine NPCs gibt." oder "Im offiziellen Forum findet sich folgender Bluepost >Link< in dem steht, daß dort keine NPCs exisitieren." wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber gewesen als ein simples "Er hat Recht." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molk (27. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft: Ein Antwort nach dem Motto "Ich bin GM und kann deswegen sagen, daß es dort keine NPCs gibt." oder "Im offiziellen Forum findet sich folgender Bluepost >Link< in dem steht, daß dort keine NPCs exisitieren." wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber gewesen als ein simples "Er hat Recht."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du erwartest ernsthaft, dass sich hier jemand als GM outet?

Setz halt selbst einen Server auf und schau nach, wenn du derart misstrauisch bist.


----------



## Lakmaran (27. April 2007)

Privatserver != offizielle Server

Auf einem Privatserver kann man sich so viele NPC's erstellen wie man will, man kann natürlich auch bestimmen, was diese verkaufen und zu welchem Preis.
Ich wüsste nicht für was die GM's auf offiziellen Servern NPC's benötigen die Rüstungen und Waffen verkaufen. Natürlich könnte es sein, dass da wirklich die besagten NPC's sind, aber niemand weiss es.

Hört bitte endlich mal auf Privatserver mit den offiziellen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Xineop (27. April 2007)

erstma ein "Danke" an Lakmaran, gute Antwort.

Und zu den Leuten, die sich dort oben streiten....nochmal mein Post von Seite 1 des Threads:


> Gm-Insel gibts Offi wie auch auf Private, aber die Npcs gibts nur auf Private.
> Und das Movie hier oben is auch von nem Private Server. Npcs und Portale -> Private.



Screens in dem Thread hier sind, (teilweise) von Offis, wie es aussieht...hat ja GM mit Zeit-Ban geantwortet.
Und auf diesen Screens ist die Insel auch leer. Desweiteren gab es auf www.wow-europe.de mal eine News zum Thema GM-Insel, bei den Screens dort waren auch keine Npcs/Portale zu sehen.

Und wer es ganz genau wissen will, fragt halt mal im Offi-Forum nach, ob auf der Insel Npcs oder ähnliches stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (28. April 2007)

ou mann is das thema immernoch nich

/closed

es is verboten und pasta.


----------



## Xineop (28. April 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> es is verboten und pasta.


Link?


----------



## Molk (28. April 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> es is verboten und pasta.



Was ist verboten?


----------



## Gladelia (28. April 2007)

Immer diese rumheuler, die anderen nicht den Spaß gönnen können... Meine Meinung: entweder blanker Neid oder einfach nur whine

Was andere machen zerstört doch in keiner Weise das Spiel für Euch - ergo: Warum regen sich die Leute dann auf? Wer das nicht sehen will: Nicht angucken! Wer's trotzdem macht: Viel Spaß damit!

Es ist doch recht einfach: Leute, die schon fast alles kennen bekommen lange Weile und machen so Dinger wie in den Katakomben von Ironforge rum tollen, auf den Berg über Ironforge klettern oder in die HDZ-Vorräume (vor 2.0) steigen. Und warum? Weil's Spaß macht, nach einem erfolgreichen Raid noch ein bissl rum zu blödeln! Solange diese Spieler dadurch keine (z.B. Item-technischen) Vorteil haben: Lasst denen doch den Spaß! Und kommt mir nicht mit "Die machen das Spiel kaputt" oder so; deren Spitzhacke wird schon keine Löcher in die Texturen hauen...

Das, was wirklich stört und mit mehr als 3h Sperre behaftet werden sollte und worüber ihr (die Aufgeregten) euch mal aufregen solltet sind die Gold- und Level-farm-Spammer, die, die Bugs ausnutzen, um Gegenstände schneller zu farmen als es die Spielmechanik vorsieht, die, die Gegenstände versuchen zu dublizieren. DAS sind Leute, die das Spiel kaputtmachen. Nicht die Spieler, die aus langer Weile versuchen irgendwo hin zu kommen, um mal ne andere Perspektive zu sehen, die man nicht in 10 Minuten vom nächsten Flugpunkt sieht!

Gruß,


----------



## Thoa (28. April 2007)

Ehm.. das einrichten eines privaten Servers IST verboten und das hat nichts mit Spielverderberleinchen zu tun, sondern ist nunmal ein Fakt. Ich habe hier bereits dutzende Threads zu diesem Thema gesperrt wo sich User hier darüber ausgetauscht haben. Klärt das via PM, schickt euch die Links und macht es wenn es euch Spass macht. Aber in einem öffentlichen Forum hat das nun mal nichts verloren. 

Ich lasse denoch noch offen hier.

Gruß Gruß
Thoa


----------



## Squishee (28. April 2007)

Gladelia schrieb:


> Immer diese rumheuler, die anderen nicht den Spaß gönnen können... Meine Meinung: entweder blanker Neid oder einfach nur whine
> 
> Was andere machen zerstört doch in keiner Weise das Spiel für Euch - ergo: Warum regen sich die Leute dann auf? Wer das nicht sehen will: Nicht angucken! Wer's trotzdem macht: Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> ...



Dickes /sign, lof ju <3


----------



## Molk (28. April 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Ehm.. das einrichten eines privaten Servers IST verboten und das hat nichts mit Spielverderberleinchen zu tun, sondern ist nunmal ein Fakt.



Ach. Gegen welche Gesetze wird dabei denn verstoßen?


----------



## Squishee (28. April 2007)

Molk schrieb:


> Ach. Gegen welche Gesetze wird dabei denn verstoßen?



EULA lesen die du unterschrieben hast.


----------



## Molk (28. April 2007)

Squishee schrieb:


> EULA lesen die du unterschrieben hast.



Ich habe nichts unterschrieben. Zumal diese "Lizenzen" in Deutschland (und bei den meisten anderen Ländern in Europa) bei Endanwendern unzulässig sind. Maßgeblich sind die Gesetze.


----------



## Xineop (28. April 2007)

@Squishee EULA gilt nicht als Gesetz, da man sie nicht zwingend LESEN muss, wie du schreibst,  sondern auch direkt wegklicken kann, ohne den Inhalt erfasst zu haben. Hast du dir dort alles komplett durchgelesen?
Zumal dort, wenn man sich das wirklich mal komplett durchliest, teilweise schwachsinnige (und überflüssige) Dinge stehen, die z.B. vor Gericht nicht anerkannt würden.

und @Thoa: Wer hat denn davon gesprochen? Wie ich vorhin schon geschrieben habe, sind die Screens vom Offi. Wer sich hier drüber aufregt, dass jemand anderes aufm Offi auf der Gm-Insel war, hat einfach Pech und ist dumm. Ich reg mich doch nicht über sowas auf, außer ich hab nix zu tun und bin neidisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Ehm.. das einrichten eines privaten Servers IST verboten und das hat nichts mit Spielverderberleinchen zu tun, sondern ist nunmal ein Fakt. [...]



Imho ist das Einrichten eines privaten Servers mitnichten verboten. 
Allerdings ist es untersagt seinen Clienten so zu ändern, daß er sich mit einem privaten Server verbindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich schließe mich der Meinung von Gladelia an. Wer Spass dran hat - warum denn nicht?
Wer gerne an Wänden hochspringt um in IF auf's Auktionshaus zu kommen... warum nicht?

Mit dem kleinen Einwand: akrobatische Hüpfeinlagen und dergleichen sind für mich ok - Eingriffe in die Spielmechanik im Clienten (Abänderung der Flugroute des Zeppelins und dergleichen) sind es aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint:



Xineop schrieb:


> @Squishee EULA gilt nicht als Gesetz, da man sie nicht zwingend LESEN muss, wie du schreibst,  sondern auch direkt wegklicken kann, ohne den Inhalt erfasst zu haben. [...]



Die Eula gelten als Vertrag. Ob Du sie vorher liest oder nicht bleibt Dir (wie bei traditionellen, schriftlichen Verträgen auch) selbst überlassen.
Wer vorsätzlich gegen einen Vertrag verstößt, verstößt gegen das Gesetz.

Davon ab hat Molk das Gesetz ins Spiel gebracht. Nicht Squishee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molk (28. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Imho ist das Einrichten eines privaten Servers mitnichten verboten.
> Allerdings ist es untersagt seinen Clienten so zu ändern, daß er sich mit einem privaten Server verbindet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö. Die einzige Datei, die am gesamten Client verändert wird ist die realmlist.wtf - und die erreicht nie und nimmer die erforderliche Schöpfungshöhe um urheberrechtlich geschützt zu sein. Sie ist zudem eine Konfigurationsdatei im Klartext, da wird nichts dekompiliert oder manipuliert.

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich wie es Softwareunternehmen mit ein bisschen Lügerei schaffen, weite Teile ihrer Kunden gehirnzuwaschen. Microsoft schafft das ja auch schon seit 30 Jahren.


----------



## Thoa (28. April 2007)

Xineop schrieb:


> @Squishee EULA gilt nicht als Gesetz, da man sie nicht zwingend LESEN muss, wie du schreibst,  sondern auch direkt wegklicken kann, ohne den Inhalt erfasst zu haben. Hast du dir dort alles komplett durchgelesen?


Ganz ehrlich. Meinst du diesen Post jetzt ernst? Es gibt von Blizzard ganze drei fette Infokästchen mit Regeln für die Spieler und die muss man akzeptieren. Ob du sie gelesen hast oder nicht ist egal, du hast dem zugestimmt. Genauso wie es verboten ist, mit virtuellen Gütern echtes Geld zu verdienen, welches Eigentum von Blizzard ist, ist es verboten einen privaten Server einzurichten. Soweit jedenfalls meine Infos.



> Dickes /sign, lof ju <3


Gibts diesen Post auch in einer deutschen Version?


----------



## Öbelix1 (28. April 2007)

Ich hab mal so ne Frage...:

Gibt es ein prog damit ich mir einen eigenen server machen kann wo ich GM bin???
wenn ja schickt ma link plZ
Thx im vorraus


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2007)

Molk schrieb:


> Nö. Die einzige Datei, die am gesamten Client verändert wird ist die realmlist.wtf - und die erreicht nie und nimmer die erforderliche Schöpfungshöhe um urheberrechtlich geschützt zu sein. Sie ist zudem eine Konfigurationsdatei im Klartext, da wird nichts dekompiliert oder manipuliert.


Könntest Du auf den Teil mit der erforderlichen Schöpfungshöhe bitte noch einmal detaillierter eingehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molk (28. April 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Meinst du diesen Post jetzt ernst? Es gibt von Blizzard ganze drei fette Infokästchen mit Regeln für die Spieler und die muss man akzeptieren.



Irrelevant. Das Anklicken eines Buttons stellt keine objektive Erklärung dar. Es wird kein Vertrag geschlossen und selbst wenn ein Vertrag geschlossen würde, wären alle Klauseln die über das Urheberrecht hinausgehen unzulässig. 

Wirf mal einen Blick ins BGB.

Und falls mir nicht geglaubt werden sollte:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag



> Genauso wie es verboten ist, mit virtuellen Gütern echtes Geld zu verdienen, welches Eigentum von Blizzard ist,



Rate mal warum die Goldhändler von Blizzard außerhalb ihrer Server nicht belangt werden? Weil es nicht illegal ist. Außerhalb ihres Einflussbereiches (d.h außerhalb ihrer Server) kann Blizzard NICHTS dagegen unternehmen.


----------



## Molk (28. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Könntest Du auf den Teil mit der erforderlichen Schöpfungshöhe bitte noch einmal detaillierter eingehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Thema "Schöpfungshöhe" ist sehr kompliziert. Ein "Werk" muss ein bestimmtes Maß an Individualität, Formgestaltung und "Einzigartigkeit" haben, um urheberrechtlich geschützt zu sein. Ein "Hello World"-Programm á la 

#include <stdio.h>

int main(void)
{
    printf("Hello World!\n");
    return 0;
}

wäre demnach nicht urheberrechtlich geschützt, weil es die erforderliche Schöpfungshöhe nicht erreicht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sch%C3%B6pfungsh%C3%B6he


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2007)

Molk schrieb:


> Das Thema "Schöpfungshöhe" ist sehr kompliziert. Ein "Werk" muss ein bestimmtes Maß an Individualität, Formgestaltung und "Einzigartigkeit" haben, um urheberrechtlich geschützt zu sein. Ein "Hello World"-Programm á la
> 
> #include <stdio.h>
> 
> ...



Ok, nun könnten wir anfangen darüber zu diskutieren, warum es der realmlist.wtf an Individualität so sehr mangeln sollte, daß die Schöpfungshöhe unzureichend sein sollte.
Können wir aber auch lassen, weil die Diskussion dann mal wieder endlos wäre und nur philosophischen Charakter hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fakt ist: Blizzard mag das nicht. Fakt ist: Viele Spieler stimmen da mit Blizzard überein.
Und ganz entscheidender Fakt ist: Das buffed-Team stimmt mit Blizzard in diesem Punkt überein, weswegen Diskussionen über private Server hier im Forum auch ungern gesehen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Verharmlosungen nach dem Motto "Ach, man trägt doch nur hier und da was ein... und die Datei ist eh im Klartext..." finde ich da nicht immer sinnhaft. 
Imho hat auch die Tatsache, daß in der Datei Klartext steht überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf ihren urheberrechtlichen Schutz....


----------



## Molk (28. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Können wir aber auch lassen, weil die Diskussion dann mal wieder endlos wäre und nur philosophischen Charakter hätte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ACK, zumal die Diskussion ohnehin schon Off-Topic ist.



> Fakt ist: Blizzard mag das nicht.



Ob und was Blizzard nicht mag, ist mir völlig egal.



> Fakt ist: Viele Spieler stimmen da mit Blizzard überein.
> Und ganz entscheidender Fakt ist: Das buffed-Team stimmt mit Blizzard in diesem Punkt überein, weswegen Diskussionen über private Server hier im Forum auch ungern gesehen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist traurig. Ich diskutiere ja auch nicht darüber _wie_ man es machen _kann_, sondern _ob_ man es machen _darf_. Und bei dieser Frage bin ich (und jeder der sich mal die Gesetze ansieht) sicher, dass es nicht "verboten" ist. Auch wenn Blizzard und offenbar auch Buffed.de diesen Mythos weiter pflegen wollen.



> Imho hat auch die Tatsache, daß in der Datei Klartext steht überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf ihren urheberrechtlichen Schutz....



Der Sinn von Konfigurationsdateien ist, sie zu verändern. Zeig mir mal eine Gerichtsentscheidung, in der das anders entschieden wurde.


----------



## Öbelix1 (28. April 2007)

warst oder bist du auf einem Privaten server???


----------



## Dalmus (28. April 2007)

Molk schrieb:


> Ob und was Blizzard nicht mag, ist mir völlig egal.


Seltsame Einstellung. Wenn Blizzard irgendwann auf die Idee kommen würde, daß Deine Chars auf ihren Servern nicht mehr gemocht werden... wirst Du das dann noch genau so sehen?^^


Molk schrieb:


> Ich diskutiere ja auch nicht darüber _wie_ man es machen _kann_, sondern _ob_ man es machen _darf_.


Bin jetzt zu faul zum scrollen, aber warst nicht Du es, der hier geschrieben hat, daß man dafür nur die realmlist.wtf ändern muß? Demnach beschrieben hast _wie_ man es machen _kann_? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Molk schrieb:


> Und bei dieser Frage bin ich (und jeder der sich mal die Gesetze ansieht) sicher, dass es nicht "verboten" ist.


Und warum bringst Du wieder die Gesetze mit rein? Wenn meine Mutter mir verbietet das volle Glas Nutella zu nehmen, das ich gemütlich vorm Fernseher auslöffeln möchte, dann komm ich ihr ja auch nicht mit Gesetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und @Öbelix: 3 Posts nacheinander müssen doch nicht sein... es gibt hier eine Editier-Funktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Molk (28. April 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Seltsame Einstellung. Wenn Blizzard irgendwann auf die Idee kommen würde, daß Deine Chars auf ihren Servern nicht mehr gemocht werden... wirst Du das dann noch genau so sehen?^^



Ich halte mich an die Spielregeln. Wenn ich bei jemanden eingeladen werden will, dann pinkle ich ihm nicht auf den Teppich.

Aber damit werde ich mir nicht von Blizzard vorschreiben lassen, was ich außerhalb von WoW mache.



> Bin jetzt zu faul zum scrollen, aber warst nicht Du es, der hier geschrieben hat, daß man dafür nur die realmlist.wtf ändern muß? Demnach beschrieben hast _wie_ man es machen _kann_?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe ich geschrieben, was man daran verändern muss? Dass in der Datei steht, welcher Realmserver genommen werden soll, ist ja nun wirklich kein Geheimnis. Da kommt man schon vom Namen her drauf.

Außerdem habe ich nicht geschrieben, wie man einen Server aufsetzt, was man dazu braucht usw. Das habe ich auch gar nicht vor, wozu auch?

Und an die fleißigen PM-Verschicker hier: das gilt auch für private Mails.



> Und warum bringst Du wieder die Gesetze mit rein? Wenn meine Mutter mir verbietet das volle Glas Nutella zu nehmen, das ich gemütlich vorm Fernseher auslöffeln möchte, dann komm ich ihr ja auch nicht mit Gesetzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nicht mit Blizzard verwandt. Abgesehen davon bin ich seit einigen Jährchen volljährig.


----------



## Thoa (28. April 2007)

Wie gerade mit der Administration abgesprochen, schließe ich hier. 
Abschließend noch: Es ist verboten sich einen privaten Server einzurichten. 



> Auch wenn Blizzard und offenbar auch Buffed.de diesen Mythos weiter pflegen wollen.


Wenn durch diesen Mythos Leute angezogen werden ala "Ey, wie richte ich das nochmal ein, schickt mir pms plz" und der nächste sagt "Och, also die Regeln sind mir egal, klick da einfach auf weiter und unterschrieben hab ichs nichts" dann muss man so einen Thread einfach schließen bevor es noch lustiger wird.

Lust das Thema anders anzugehen und zu besprechen: Bitte! Ohne Links und Gesetzesbruch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

